# أرجو المساعدة وإبداء الرأي بسرعة



## محمد أحمد باشا (15 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني الكرام أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
يسعدني ويشرفني جدا الإنضمام إلى منتداكم الكريم الذي لم أجد فيه إلى الآن إلا علما وإفادة لكل من يشترك فيه, ويسعدني أيضا أن تكون هذه أولى مشاراكاتي في المنتدى وأرجو أن يتم الرد على موضوعي في أقرب وقت ممكن لأني والله الموضوع ده شاغلني قوي وبفكر فيه كتير ولكن مش قادر أنفذه لأني مش قادر ألاقي أي حد يساعدني وأرجو أن يكون الله قد وفقني إلى منتداكم لأبدأهذا المشروع الذي أرغب في تنفيذه جديا وأعتمد على الله ثم عليكم في مساعدتي, ولن أطيل عليكم .
كل ما في الموضوع أنني طالب في السنة الثالثة في كلية الهندسة وأنا في كلية الهندسة بجامعة جنوب الوادي بأسوان ونظام الكلية عندنا إن إحنا بندرس إعدادي هندسة زي كل الكليات وبعد كدة لما بندخل سنة أولى بيبدأالتخصص , وعندنا ثلاث أقسام فقط قسم الهندسة المدنية وقسم الهنسة المعمارية وقسم الهندسة الكهربية أما عن مدني وعمارة فأمرهم منتهي , الطالب بيكمل الأربع سنين عادي خالص وبيتخرج مهندس مدنيأو مهندس معماري ,وأما عن قسم كهربا وهو ده قسمي فالطلاب الذين يختاروا قسم كهربا بيدخلوا أول سنتين في القسم اللي هم أولى وتانية بيدرسوا كهربا عام وفي السنة الثالثة يبدأ تخصص تاني إما شعبة إتصالات أو شعبة قوى وآلات أو شعبة حاسبات والعبد لله في السنة الأخيرة من سنتين الكهربا العام وإنشاء الله السنة اللي جاية هتخصص في شعبة إتصالات .
وأنا آسف جدا إذا كنت طولت في شرح نظام الكلية ولكن أنا أرى أن هذا قد يهم أحدكم في حل مشكلتي ويشوف هل الشعبة بتعتي ممكن تفيدني في الموضوع ولا لأ .
ومشكلتي بقى إن أنا من المهتمين جدا جدا بتصميم الروبوت ولكن كل مقول لحد من زمايلي كدة يسر مجاديفي ويحبطني ويقوللي ياعم روح ويعدد لي الكثير من المشكلات التي يستحيل معها تنفيذ فكرتي ويقوللي :أولا :إنت في شعبة إتصالات مالك ومال الكلام ده ده الكلام ده بتاع ميكانيكا
ثانيا: حتى لو عرفت تجيب المادة اللي هتساعدك مش هتفهم حاجة ولازم حد يساعدك
ثالثا:حتى لو لقيت حد يساعدك وفهمت مش هتلاقي إمكانيات للتنفيذ
رابعا: في جماعة من الكلية راحوا لدكتور من قسم باور وقالوله يادكتور إحنا عاوزين نشترك في مسابقة الروبوكون اللي بتتعمل كل سنة قام قلهم إحنا معندناش إمكانيات وكل اللي نقدر نعمله إننا نشرحلوكوا فكرة عمل الروبوت .
ولكن ورغم كل هذا الإحباط أنا عندي أمل إن ممكن حد يقدر يساعدني وإني إن شاء الله هنفذ اللي في نفسي وكنت نزلت مجموعة من الكتب من الملتقى ولكني مش قادر أعرف ممكن أستخدمها إزاي وممكن أبدأ منين ولكن العربية محتاجة زقة علشان تمشي بسرعة وكلنا عارفين إن مفيش حاجة سهلة ولازم نتعب علشان أهدافنا .
أرجو الإفادة سريعا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.


----------



## ابا قدامة (17 مارس 2008)

اول حاجة لازم يكون عندك فكرة قوية جدا عن المايكروكونترولر لانه اساسي جدا لعمل اي روبوت يعتبر العقل الاليكتروني ذي مبنقول واعتقد انك هاتلاقي كتب كثيرة جدا عن المايكروكونترولر ، اولا تاخذ فكرة عن لغة الاسمبلي لبرمجة المايكرو وبعد تبدا في لغة البيسك (بيك بازيك او مايكرو بيسك ) 

ثانيا يكون عندك خلفية كبيرة عن actuators لانها هي العضلات للروبوت بتاعك واكيد هاتلاقي كتب كثيرة عنها هنا في المنتدي ايضا 

ثالثا يكون عندك فكرة عن طريقة عمل السينسورز sensors لانها تعتبر مثل عيون الروبوت بتاعك 

وبعد ذلك تحاول ان تنفذ فكرة روبوت بسيطة جدا ابسط فكرة ممكنة وبعد ان تنجح يمكن ان تطورها وهكذا

ارجو ان اكون افدتك وسلامي لاهل السودان كلهم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد أحمد باشا (17 مارس 2008)

ابا قدامة قال:


> اول حاجة لازم يكون عندك فكرة قوية جدا عن المايكروكونترولر لانه اساسي جدا لعمل اي روبوت يعتبر العقل الاليكتروني ذي مبنقول واعتقد انك هاتلاقي كتب كثيرة جدا عن المايكروكونترولر ، اولا تاخذ فكرة عن لغة الاسمبلي لبرمجة المايكرو وبعد تبدا في لغة البيسك (بيك بازيك او مايكرو بيسك )
> 
> ثانيا يكون عندك خلفية كبيرة عن actuators لانها هي العضلات للروبوت بتاعك واكيد هاتلاقي كتب كثيرة عنها هنا في المنتدي ايضا
> 
> ...


أخي أبو قدامة لا أعرف ماذا أقول لك على إهتمامك بوضوعي وعلى الرغم من عدم تحديد أسماء الكتب ولكن أدعو لك الدعوة التي أحب أن أدعوها لكل من يسدي إلي خدمة لوجه الله عز وجل (جزاك الله خيرا وأكلت لحم طيرا) ومعلش إذا كان ليا طلب تاني ممكن تحدد لي أسماء كتب معينة كويسة أقدر أذاكر منها.
وبالمناسبة أنا لست من السودان أنا من مصر ولكن من أسوان في صعيد مصر وكليتي في جامعة جنوب الوادي.


----------



## مهاجر (18 مارس 2008)

وفقك الله أخي محمد ... واشكر الأخ ابا قدامة فقد اوفى لك الرد


----------



## ابا قدامة (18 مارس 2008)

اولا نبدا بكتاب بسيط عن تعليم لغة الاسمبلي وهو مشاركة من الاخ hmode
الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t80353.html

ثانيا لغة البيسك وهو اقتباس من مشاركة الاخ محب الله ورسوله

http://rapidshare.de/files/7479186/P...k_MAZ.rar.html

كتاب اخر بنفس المشاركة

http://mihd.net/1w57th
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/9829397/...To_Robotic.pdf
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/9829387/...To_Robotic.rar

كيف تبني الروبوت الخاص بك وهي ايضا بنفس المشاركة

http://rapidshare.com/files/12253022...1931836612.rar

http://mihd.net/5udaov

http://file2upload.com/file/10960/10...36612-rar.html

كتاب اخر 

http://rapidshare.com/files/12555346...aspic.rar.html

وكتاب اخر

http://rapidshare.com/files/27222304...al_Systems.rar

وايضا

http://mihd.net/61e5fn
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/10845514/robotintro2.rar

واخر
http://mihd.net/c4kyx3 
or
http://rapidshare.de/files/6220786/PESandin.rar.html 

كود:
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru
اما عن ال sensors 

http://rapidshare.de/files/26797190/....Move.rar.html
Password: ebooksatkoobe

وان اردت تصفح الموضوع بنفسك فاليك الرابط اخي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t33544.html

وجزا الله خيرا اخونا محب الله ورسوله فهو نجم لامع يبرق دائما في هذا المنتدي


----------



## محمد أحمد باشا (18 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي مهاجر أرجو ألا أكون قد أزعجتكم في المنتدى بطلباتي المتكررة الملحة من أول مرة كدة ولكن والله الذي لا إلاه إلا هو ده من عشمي في المنتدى وأعضاءه .
أما عن الأخ الكريم أبو قامة فلا أجد كلمات أقولها لك إلا دعوة واحدة جزاك الله عني خيرا وأسكنك فسيح جناته وجعلك دوما في خدمة الإسلام والمسلمين والعلم لسعة صدرك لي والرد الجميل علي بهذا الإيضاح أولا ثم السيل المنهمر من الكتب الذي بعثته لي وأدعو أيضا للأخ محب الله ورسوله بالصلاح والتقوى والجنة وجزاكم الله جميعا خير الجزاء.
ولي طلب أخير أو هو سؤال بمعنى أصح : بأي هذه الكتب أبدأفي رأيك؟


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (20 مارس 2008)

علي عباس جاسم عراق ميكاترونيكس 


بسم الله 

ياخي انت موضوعك محيير لسبب بسيط انه انت حاب تتدخل بمجال مو اختصاصك اصلااا وهذا الشي متعب بس ممكن تنفذ اللي ببالك مو مشكلة بس راح تحتاج لربما وقت ضعف او ضعفين اللي يحتاجه مهندس الميكاترونكس عموما من الممكن انه مهندس الميكاترونكس يتخصص بالاتصالات لسبب انه الروبتكس الحديث هو بالكامل وايرلس كونترول سستم وها شي يدعم الروبوت بالموبايلبلتي بالمصطلح العام ....

بس احب اعطي رايي اذا تريد شغلك يصير مضبوووط لازم لازم تبقه على اتصال دائم وية شخص معفته جيده جدا بمبادئ الميكانيك لانك لربما تهمل باراميترز مهمة جدا وموثرة فقط ابو الميكانيك يعرفهه على سبيل المثال 

شكل المقطع العرضي للربوبت ووقوانين الاتزان والداينمك وغيرها وغيرها لان ماممكن لمهندس الكهرباء اني يصبح ميكاترونيسك ابدا ابد ودليل كلامي كل العالم اختصاص الميكاترونيكس مشتق من الميكانيك ماستر او بي اج دي وتكدر تجد مقالات كثيرة من هذا النوع واني كاتبهه سابقا تجدها بالارشيف 

بالنسبة الي اشجعك واول خطوة تبدي بيه فهم عام للاكجوتر والماطورات اللي تستخدمه لان من تعرف خصائصهه وطريقة السيطرة عليهه وقوته وكفائته راح تعرف شنو اللي تختاره بالتطبيق اللي تريده بالروبوت وحسب الدقة المطلوبة ووراهه ممكن تبدي سنسر ومشرمنت لان ضروري 

وستيب باي ستيب راح تشوف نفسك افضل وافضل واي نقطة تقف عندها اعرظها بالملتقى وراح تلجد ابطال بالاختصاص سوف يجيبونك عليها 


اسف للاطاله مع الشكر 



علي عباس عراق ميكاترونيكس


----------



## ابا قدامة (24 مارس 2008)

علي عباس جاسم قال:


> بس احب اعطي رايي اذا تريد شغلك يصير مضبوووط لازم لازم تبقه على اتصال دائم وية شخص معفته جيده جدا بمبادئ الميكانيك لانك لربما تهمل باراميترز مهمة جدا وموثرة فقط ابو الميكانيك يعرفهه على سبيل المثال
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
احسنت اخي علي 
ساضع لك الان روابط فيديو للتعريف actuators 

ac induction motor (single phase) (2.3 MB)
ac induction motor variable frequency drive for a building air handler unit (6.8 MB)
ac induction motor with a soft start for a water pump (1.2 MB)
ac generator, motor, and load experiment (6.9 MB)
brushless dc motor from a computer fan (1.7 MB)
brushless dc motor gear pump (2.5 MB)
butterfly valve and controller for a natural gas engine throttle body (1.0 MB)
dc and stepper motor examples (2.2 MB)
dc motor components (2.7 MB)
dc motor PIC-based position and speed controller (6.8 MB)
dc motor power-op-amp speed controller (7.4 MB)
dc motor turned on and off by a transistor (2.4 MB)
high voltage disconnect switch (1.5 MB)
hydraulic gear pumps (1.3 MB)
hydraulic pilot valve amplifier cut-away (2.5 MB)
inkjet printer components with dc motors and piezoelectric inkjet head (6.8 MB)
LatchTool PowerCylinder force amplifier (view video from website)
pneumatic biomechanics exercise apparatus overview (3.8 MB)
pneumatic biomechanics exercise apparatus frequency response (1.1 MB)
pneumatic cylinders of various types and sizes (3.5 MB)
radio control (RC) servo motor with pulse-width-modultion control (1.6 MB)
servo motor system (1.7 MB)
stepper motor PIC-based position and speed controller (4.9 MB)
stepper motor step response and acceleration through resonance (2.3 MB)
high-speed video of medium speed response (0.2 MB)

stepper motors used in an automated laboratory rat exercise machine (8.0 MB)
voice coil (1.1 MB)
voice coil head actuator and 3-phase stepper spindle motor in a computer hard-drive (1.8 MB)
ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك اخي في الله ولاتنسانا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## amirengineer (24 أكتوبر 2008)

والله أني فرحت جداً بالتعاون و الروح الجميله الي بين الأعضاء و بالنسبه للأخ محمد ربنا يكرمك و يوفقك في طريقك و أنا هحاول أساعدك بقدر أستطعتي...و ربنا ينفع بيك المسلمين

أولا ده موقع لجامعة هنديه كورس ترم كامل عن مادة ال Robotic
بس لو كنت بتفهم الانجليزي الهندي فالموقع ده هينفعك جداً
http://nptel.iitm.ac.in/video.php?courseId=1052&p=1&sub=Mechanical&sem=Semester%207
ثانياً حاول تدور علي الكتب دي لأنها هتنفعك جداً
1-Build_Your_Own_Combat_Robot
2-McGraw Hill 123 Robotics Experiments for the Evil Genius
3-Robots_Androids_Animators
هما عندي لكن الحقيقه أنا معرفش أرعهم إزاي...وربنا يوفقك و علي فكره مسابقة الروروكون 2009 نزلت ممكن تدخل علي الموقع و تشوفها


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------

